# New Survey: Favorite On-Line Gun Store



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

What is your favorite on-line Gun Store?

Bud’s Gun Store 
Gun Broker 
Top Gun Supply 
Centerfire Guns Cheaper Than Dirt 
Gallery of Guns 
Jet Guns 
Midway 
Jason’s Guns 
Arms List 
Gunbroker 
Other


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmmm... Right now the votes equal 125%...:smt102


----------



## Reddog1 (Oct 26, 2011)

The government must be involved. Their math is always wrong.


----------



## LionsFan423 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im glad someone started this poll... I'm new to shooting and wanted to see what online store was best. So far my favorite is Gun Broker (subject to change though).


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anyone used GT distributors.com??


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Holly said:


> Hmmm... Right now the votes equal 125%...:smt102


The percentage is based on the number of people, not the number of votes since there is no limit on the number of selections a voter can make.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

You've missed Davidson's (Gun Genie). Davidson's and Bud's are my favorite online gun stores.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't see Gallery of Guns in your poll.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Just received a P1 from Bud's today. Hassle free!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had good results with Summit and also with The Exchange out in South Dakota. Both did exactly what they said they'd do, promptly.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

bud's with free shipping is sweet to deal with.


----------



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

grabagun.com - Great selection. Low price. Fast shipping. Very good to work with. I've ordered three pistols from them in the last year and had perfect transactions every time. Worth checking out.


----------



## mkayius (Nov 29, 2013)

Cheaper Than Dirt only on 5th place on this pool? Gone are the days when they offered great discounts in promo and coupon codes.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Noticed that Gunbroker is listed twice. 

I'm smelling a conspiracy.


----------



## mkayius (Nov 29, 2013)

I noticed new social pages on Facebook about Cheaper Than Dirt promo codes. Maybe they`ll come back to they once used to be.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kittery Trading Post has some great deals and is reputable......
Kittery Trading Post


----------



## mkayius (Nov 29, 2013)

Facebook offer enough resources in terms of Cheaper Than Dirt promo codes.


----------

